# GfK-Boot Anka aufmotzen



## Stuedde (4. März 2014)

Mahlzeit!

Als allererstes möcht ich mich vorstellen, da ich noch recht neu bin! Heiße Daniel und und wohne in Zarrentin in Meck.-Pom. Am schönen Schaalsee.

Habe vor ein etwas älteres GfK-Boot n bisschen herzurichten. Das Ding ist an sich noch top in Schuss, ich würde es jedoch gerne etwas verändern. 

Explizit will ich hinten in die Luftkammer nen Loch machen und ne abdeckplatte drauf montieren, sodass ich die Batterie beim fahren  und andere Sachen wie z.B. Schöpfeimer darin verstauen kann.

Meine Frage: Kann man das einfach so machen oder sollte ich das lieber lassen da die Steifigkeit bzw Statik dann nicht mehr hinhaut?

Hab nun schon 2 Tage das Weltnetz erforscht, bin aber auf nichts brauchbares gestoßen, also verzeiht mir bitte falls ich was übersehen hab. 

Beste Grüße vom Schaalsee!


----------



## Südschwedenfan (4. März 2014)

*AW: GfK-Boot Anka aufmotzen*

Hallo Daniel;

Habe ich bei meiner ANKA auch gemacht.!

Ich habe eine Bilge Pumpe mit Schwimmschalter eingebaut und die Batterie.
Ein Aludeckel mit umlaufender Gummidichtung, verhindert Wasser und Klappern.
Die Batterie auf dem Bild ist Ersatz, passt aber auch noch locker in den "neuen Stauraum".

Negative Veränderung gab es nicht.!!!

Gruss
Jürgen


----------



## Don-Machmut (4. März 2014)

*AW: GfK-Boot Anka aufmotzen*

moin erst mal willkommen im board :q

ich würde bei einer Anka nichts hinten aufschneiden ...denn würde ich er darüber nachdenken mir was in der Mitte unter der Sitzbank zu bauen für die Batterie zwecks gewichtsverteilung im Boot ...
denn bedenke wenn du mit der Anka fährst mit 5ps Außenborder brauchst du schon ne Pinnenverlängerung und must in der mitte vom Boot stehen ( wenn du alleine fährst ) damit du nicht gleich ein U-Boot draus machst und einigermaßen fahren  kannst :vik:


----------



## André von Rügen (4. März 2014)

*AW: GfK-Boot Anka aufmotzen*

die kästen vorn und hinten sind ja eigendlich luftkisten damit das boot nicht untergeht wenns voll läuft, wenn die aufmachst können die vollaufen.

gruss Andre


----------



## Ossipeter (4. März 2014)

*AW: GfK-Boot Anka aufmotzen*

Zum Einen kann man die bestimmt aufmachen und wieder abdichten. Rein theoretisch sollte man sicher,wenn man Hohlkörper, die als Auftriebskörper dienen mit schweren Sachen füllt, da einen Ausgleich schaffen. Stehe auch an einer Entscheidung, da ich auf die Rückbank einen erhöhten Sitz aufschrauben will, und nicht weiß was unter der GFK-Schicht ist?? Des weiteren will zwei Edelstahlrutenhalter an die Bugsitzbank schrauben. Auch das gleiche Problem: Was ist hinter dem GFK???


----------



## Südschwedenfan (4. März 2014)

*AW: GfK-Boot Anka aufmotzen*

Bilge Pumpe ist dann natürlich Pflicht.!

Wichtig ist, wenn Du das Boot längere Zeit ohne Aufsicht im Wasser lässt, musst Du auch den Schwimmschalter haben, sonst nicht.
Unter den Bodenplatten, habe ich an den tiefsten Punkten noch zwei Löcher gebohrt, durch die das Wasser aus dem Boot auch richtung Bilge läuft und der Boden war auch bei starkem Regen "trocken".
Habe das Ding 10 Jahre lang von Mai bis Okt. in Schweden am Steg liegen gehabt "NULL PROBLEMO".
Die Anka wurde bei mir nur mit E-Motor (9Kg.) gefahren, die Batterie für die Bilge hatte nur 36 Amp/h also verhältnismässig leicht. 
Eine 100Amp/h Ersatzbatterie für den E-Motor, wurde wenn man alleine fuhr, in den Bug gestellt.

Es kann natürlich sein, dass ich 10 Jahre lang nur Glück hatte.

Jürgen


----------



## Stuedde (5. März 2014)

*AW: GfK-Boot Anka aufmotzen*

Erstmal herzlichen dank für die rege Beteiligung.

Ich bin echt am überlegen ob ich das nicht lasse, denn das mit der Pumpe hatte ich gar nicht bedacht, klingt ziemlich kompliziert... :-/

Hab das damals bei nem sehr dicken Typen gesehen, der hat sich da sowas wie ne arbeitsplatte draufgesetzt, und dann halt den e Motor am Heck angebracht, der ist auch nie abgesoffen.  ob der jedoch sone Pumpe hatte bezweifle ich.

Warum sollte ich eine verlängerte Pinne haben und in der Mitte sitzen Don-Machmut!? Wollte mir nen "Rhino vx 54" zulegen und ganz gemütlich am Heck sitzen um zu schleppen und von a nach b zu kommen.

Das mit der Mitte ist mir nix, auch wenns für die Gewichtsverlagerung vielleicht besser wäre, aber da müssen die Ruder ja noch durch, denn die will ich im Boot lassen. 

Auf jeden fall vielen dank für eure Ratschläge.

Beste Grüße vom Schaalsee und allzeit dicke Fische!


----------



## Stuedde (5. März 2014)

*AW: GfK-Boot Anka aufmotzen*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Zum Einen kann man die bestimmt aufmachen und wieder abdichten. Rein theoretisch sollte man sicher,wenn man Hohlkörper, die als Auftriebskörper dienen mit schweren Sachen füllt, da einen Ausgleich schaffen. Stehe auch an einer Entscheidung, da ich auf die Rückbank einen erhöhten Sitz aufschrauben will, und nicht weiß was unter der GFK-Schicht ist?? Des weiteren will zwei Edelstahlrutenhalter an die Bugsitzbank schrauben. Auch das gleiche Problem: Was ist hinter dem GFK???




Also soweit ich weiss ist da nichts als luft, wenn du Routenhalter anbringen willst sollte das auch kein Problem sein. Du benötigst halt nur Bolzen, Unterlegscheiben und etwas Dichtmasse (Silikon o.ä.). Damit sollte das klappen denke ich. #6

Für den Sitz wird das denke ich schon Komplizierter, denn ich denke dafür musst du das ähnlich angehen wie ich das auch vor habe, da du ja ne relativ stabile Platte benötigst um den Sitz darauf zu montieren. 
Der Herr bei dem ich das mit der Abdeckung gesehen hab, hat nen Loch in die Sitzfläche gemacht, darauf ne relativ dünne (ca 2 cm) Platte gesetzt, diese wurde verdichtet. Auf diesen Aufbau hat er dann die Abdeckplatte Montiert. 
An deiner Stelle würde ich ne Platte Draufsetzen und ordentlich Verdichten, da kannst du dann den Sitz drauf machen.


----------



## Windelwilli (5. März 2014)

*AW: GfK-Boot Anka aufmotzen*



Stuedde schrieb:


> Erstmal herzlichen dank für die rege Beteiligung.
> 
> Ich bin echt am überlegen ob ich das nicht lasse, denn das mit der Pumpe hatte ich gar nicht bedacht, klingt ziemlich kompliziert... :-/
> 
> ...


 
Kann ich Don Machmut nur zustimmen.

Wenn Du mit dem Anker alleine unterwegs bist und dabei hinten sitzt, fährst du garantiert immer "bergauf".
Und je mehr Zeugs zu hinten lagerst, desto bescheidener fährt sich das dann.
Ich bin nu auch kein Hämekin, darum habe ich die Batterie (für Bilgenpumpe + Echolot) in einer Plastikbox auch unter der Mittelsitzbank untergebracht.
Und selbst da fahr ich alleine bergauf.
Am besten ist echt ein 40er HT-Rohr auf die Pinne und in der Mitte sitzen.


----------



## gründler (5. März 2014)

*AW: GfK-Boot Anka aufmotzen*

Wer nicht Bohren will,mit Silikonkleber von Otto Chemie zb. habe ich meine Rutenhalter an das GFK geklebt.

http://www.otto-chemie.de/otto/Produktcenter/,_psmand,1.html?produkt_id=24




Die Dinger sitzen wie Beton im Erdreich,und wenn man sie mal weg haben will nimmt man einfach nen Teppichmesser,und hat so keine hässlichen Löcher über.

|wavey:


----------



## Stuedde (5. März 2014)

*AW: GfK-Boot Anka aufmotzen*

Also ich wollte eigentlich keine Pumpe einbauen, muss zu meiner Schande gestehen dass ich noch nie was von einer bilgenpumpe gehört hab 
Mein Ziel war es halt nur nen Stauraum zu schaffen in den ich die Batterie reinstellen kann die ich zum Antrieb des Motors verwenden will. Letztendlich hab ich nicht viel Ahnung davon und kann nun von mir behaupten, positives und negatives gehört zu haben, und immer noch unschlüssig zu sein :-D 

Es waren auf jeden Fall gute Anregungen und einige werde ich demnächst versuchen umzusetzen


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Frankia (5. März 2014)

*AW: GfK-Boot Anka aufmotzen*



gründler schrieb:


> Wer nicht Bohren will,mit Silikonkleber von Otto Chemie zb. habe ich meine Rutenhalter an das GFK geklebt.
> 
> http://www.otto-chemie.de/otto/Produktcenter/,_psmand,1.html?produkt_id=24
> 
> ...



wie sehen deine Rutenhalter aus?


----------



## gründler (5. März 2014)

*AW: GfK-Boot Anka aufmotzen*

Rohre aus V2A,an das GFK geklebt,sowie seitlich re/li ne Naht dran hochgezogen.


#h


----------



## Heimdall (6. März 2014)

*AW: GfK-Boot Anka aufmotzen*



Stuedde schrieb:


> Also ich wollte eigentlich keine Pumpe einbauen, muss zu meiner Schande gestehen dass ich noch nie was von einer bilgenpumpe gehört hab
> Mein Ziel war es halt nur nen Stauraum zu schaffen in den ich die Batterie reinstellen kann die ich zum Antrieb des Motors verwenden will. Letztendlich hab ich nicht viel Ahnung davon und kann nun von mir behaupten, positives und negatives gehört zu haben, und immer noch unschlüssig zu sein :-D
> 
> Es waren auf jeden Fall gute Anregungen und einige werde ich demnächst versuchen umzusetzen
> ...



Ist doch eigentlich ganz einfach. 

Wenn das Boot ein Wasserlieger ist, würde ich die Staukästen nicht öffnen.
Wenn es auf einen Trailer kommt, gibt es keine Probleme. Dem Kahn ist es wurst, ob auf diesem Kasten nen Deckel ist oder nicht.


----------



## gründler (6. März 2014)

*AW: GfK-Boot Anka aufmotzen*

Also wenn ein Boot mit geschlossenen Luftkammern mal auf See umkippt (was ich niemanden wünsche),ist man glaubig froh wenn keine der Luftkammern voll läuft.

Warum brauch ich wohl nicht erklären.


|wavey:


----------

